# Safety Power Tool Switch



## kmcbride21 (Nov 12, 2009)

Hello, all. I am currently working on building my own router table. I just picked up a Dewalt DW618PK this past weekend, but haven't had a chance to use it yet. This is to replace an older Craftsman router that locked up on me.

My question is in relation to the Rockler "Safety Power Tool Switch". Does anybody know the approximate dimensions of this switch? I have almost completed my drawing in Sketchup and showed it to a buddy of mine. His first comment was "where is the switch"? I don't know how I forgot the switch! Now I must change some of my design, and need the dimension, as this is the switch I'm planning on using.

Thank you. I have already learned a great deal by reading the posts.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Keith

The best "Safety Power Tool Switch" is one the router came with it 

The power plug, once it's pulled it can't run  no how no way and it's so easy to use, no tools needed to install it, you just need to put in a outlet right on the cabinet so it's very easy to get to 

Like they say RTM ,they state that in a every manual, PULL THE PLUG...anytime you work on it..

=========


kmcbride21 said:


> Hello, all. I am currently working on building my own router table. I just picked up a Dewalt DW618PK this past weekend, but haven't had a chance to use it yet. This is to replace an older Craftsman router that locked up on me.
> 
> My question is in relation to the Rockler "Safety Power Tool Switch". Does anybody know the approximate dimensions of this switch? I have almost completed my drawing in Sketchup and showed it to a buddy of mine. His first comment was "where is the switch"? I don't know how I forgot the switch! Now I must change some of my design, and need the dimension, as this is the switch I'm planning on using.
> 
> Thank you. I have already learned a great deal by reading the posts.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I do like a switch than can be turned off easily. I have a few footswitches at home, and everything in my school workshop has an NVR footswitch fitted.


----------



## Clouseau (Oct 12, 2009)

I have a few foot switches. I can unlug and move them to different equipment so I don't have to buy extra for equipment I seldom use. I also bought a few of the Grizzly paddle switches to install. They were 12.99 each but then you have to find a box deep enough to mount them. So far I think a 4 x 4 box with a drywall flange is the box I will try.


----------



## kmcbride21 (Nov 12, 2009)

*I like the idea of the Stop paddle*

That's the main reason I am interested in this particular switch, to be able to stop the router with my knee.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

kmcbride21 said:


> That's the main reason I am interested in this particular switch, to be able to stop the router with my knee.


I use a remote switch on my tables so I don't have to reach under the table as my router is plugged in underneath. I unplug power to the remote switch which is outside the table & easily reachable at the wall plug or extension cord. No power to switch means no power to router. Bobj3 is right about unplugging the power anytime you mess with the router.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

I don't see anything wrong with the remote switch on the table saw, because you are not taking the drive motor out of the hole when you are changing the blades like you do with the router ..most routers have the power switch right on the motor and it's so easy to hit the on switch, many of them have the rocker/bat type switch and they are so easy to turn on.

Like many say why not use it safe and read the manual..RTM..



==========


----------



## kmcbride21 (Nov 12, 2009)

I have read the manual for my new router once, and will repeat reading it further. I am new to routers, so I know I need the information supplied in the manual.

The most important thing I have learned since reading the posts here are the safety suggestions. I honestly never thought about unplugging the router before changing bits, etc. I have also attempted some climb cutting with very small pieces in the past. I didn't realize how dangerous routers can be.

I now unplug the router any time I do anything to it, I use featherboards, push blocks, etc.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I don't see anything wrong with the remote switch on the table saw, because you are not taking the drive motor out of the hole when you are changing the blades like you do with the router ..most routers have the power switch right on the motor and it's so easy to hit the on switch, many of them have the rocker/bat type switch and they are so easy to turn on.
> 
> ...


Hi
I unplug the tablesaw also when servicing. The remote switch on the tablesaw is the same concept as a routertable with remote switch. The powercord to the switch is usually more accesable on the outside of the table since that's what plugs into the powersource. If you have an open stand style of table then the power cord on the router itself would be easy to unplug. 

There are many who have their table mounted on a cabinet which has drawers & a compartment the router sits in with dust collection. Not every setup requires you to pull router up & out to change bits. Some change bits from the top. These setups many times have a remote on/off mounted on outside of table. Unplugging the power cable that comes out of the remote switch will cut all power to table & any accesories hooked up also like a shop vac etc. You could turn on any of the switches & they would not turn on as the main cord is not plugged into a power source. If you have an open style table then you probably would not use the remote switch anyway.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Pull the plug, that seems to work and satisfy health and safetyists. I just hope that you don't work in hospitals.


----------



## ccmnova (Nov 4, 2009)

I once was changing a bit and accidentally turned on the router (it rolled onto the switch) - it was not a good thing and I was able to quickly unplug the router but the carbide bit broke.
I now have a separate switch on the table.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

It doesn't matter what power tool you use, when ever changing bit, blades, etc. Always, unplug the tool. As stated above, this is how accidents happen.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Switches can fail in the ON position. They're useless. Pull the plug.


----------

